# [FVWM] Kompedium - pytanie i odpowiedzi

## keman

Witam !  :Smile: 

Na forum ostatnio pojawia się coraz więcej wątków związanych z fvwm'em, pomyślałem więc, ze chyba wygodniej i lepiej, będzie gdy forumowicze będą zadawać pytania, w jednym wątku, nie w wielu osobnych  :Smile: 

Sam również ostatnio probuje coś zdziałać z tym wm'em, i juz jestem całkiem daleko, pozostaje mi tylko ustawić dekoracje okien i moze jakieś drobne poprawki w menu  :Smile: 

Mam jednak problem - nie potrafię wypozycjonować okna, a dokładniej pypanelu.

Robie tak jak każą many, jak radził mi kolega faktor4u (któremu w tym miejscu chce podziekowac, za wszelką pomoc w tworzeniu mojej konfiguracji  :Smile:  ), czy też tak jak ma to arsen w konfigu , czyli dodaje do konfiguracji coś takiego:

```

+ I ThisWindow (PyPanel) Move +0p +0p

```

Jednak to nic niepomaga  :Confused: 

Pypanel startuje tak jak na początku, czyli na dole ekranu, a ja chce go przenieźć na samą gore.

FVWM podaje takie parametry okna.

Poradzcie co z tym zrobić  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## mysz

 *keman wrote:*   

> Witam ! 
> 
> Mam jednak problem - nie potrafię wypozycjonować okna, a dokładniej pypanelu.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nie działa tylko dla PyPanela, czy jeszcze dla innych aplikacji?

----------

## keman

Sprobowałem coś takiego:

```
+ I ThisWindow (ROX-Filer) Move +0p +0p
```

I niestety również niedziała  :Confused: 

Czyli z tego wynika, ze gdzies popełniam błąd  :Confused: 

Pozdrawiwam, waluigi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mysz

 *keman wrote:*   

> Sprobowałem coś takiego:
> 
> ```
> + I ThisWindow (ROX-Filer) Move +0p +0p
> ```
> ...

 

Tak z glowy piszac to jakos tak to powinno wygladac:

```
DestroyFunc FvwmFoo

AddToFunc FvwmFoo

+ I ThisWindow (ROX-Filer) Move +0p +0p

*FvwmEvent add_window FvwmFoo
```

I powinno dzialac.

----------

## keman

Robiłem dokładnie tak jak piszesz, i nic nie dało  :Sad: 

Sprobowałem coś takiego

```
DestroyFunc SetGeometryForMyWindow

AddToFunc SetGeometryForMyWindow

+ I ThisWindow (PyPanel) Move +0p +0p

*FvwmEvent PyPanel SetGeometryForMyWindow

```

Czesciowo zaczerpniete   z konfigu arsena, jednak też nic nie daje...

Nie rozumiem tego *FvwmEvent PyPanel SetGeometryForMyWindow

co mam tam wpisać, coś zmienić?

Napewno to bez różnicy czy rox, czy pypanel, bowiem gdy przeniosłem z obramowaniem pypanel na góre, potem dałem mu w style NoTitle. to tam leżał...

Jednak po restarcie, znowu wraca na dół...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mysz

Sprawdziłem u siebie, działa dokładnie tak jak napisałem.

Sprawdź czy aby masz:

```
+ I Module FvwmEvent
```

 w StartFunction.

Nic innego nie przychodzi mi do głowy. Po prostu musi działać! :>

A przy *FvwmEvent powinno być add_window, bo to oznacza, że Event ma wyłapywać zdarzenie tworzenia nowego okna i dla tego okna wywołać funkcję FvwmFoo.

----------

## keman

 *mysz wrote:*   

> Sprawdziłem u siebie, działa dokładnie tak jak napisałem.
> 
> Sprawdź czy aby masz:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tak, brakowało modułu  :Smile: 

Dzęki, teraz wszystko działa  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## univac^

To na co czekacie, wklejajcie screenshoty  :Smile: 

----------

## keman

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> To na co czekacie, wklejajcie screenshoty 

 

Ja swojego wkleje albo dzis wieczorkiem, alebo jutro, bo narazie słaby jeszcze jest  :Smile: 

Kolejne pytania  :Very Happy:  :

1) Jak zrobić coś takiego, jak zmiana pulpitów, poprzez krecenie rolką na desktopie  :Question: 

2) Dlaczego przy niektórych okienkach, niemam dekoracji okien - np. kadu zmiana statusu, Firefox pyta sie mnie gdzie zapisać dany plik...

Co z tym zrobić  :Question: 

3) I ostatnie, czym i jak,  ustawić coś takiego, zeby na kazdym desktopie mieć inna tapete  :Question: 

Widziałem to kiedyś w configu guli'ego - miał jeszcze taki fajny odrebny pager z miniaturkami  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## univac^

1) Mouse   4       R       N       GotoPage -1p 0p

Mouse   5       R       N       GotoPage +1p 0p

2) do stylów okien dopisz nazwe okna z linijki class, poprostu czasami maja inne nazwy w resouurce a class te same.

3) FvwmBacker

----------

## mysz

 *keman wrote:*   

> 1) Jak zrobić coś takiego, jak zmiana pulpitów, poprzez krecenie rolką na desktopie 

 

```
#Mouse 5 R A Scroll -100000 0

#Mouse 4 R A Scroll 100000 0

Mouse 5 R A GoToPage -1p 0p

Mouse 4 R A GoToPage +1p 0p
```

pulpity mam tak: [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]

W pierwszym przypadku, jeśli dojdzie do ostatniego pulpitu, to później przeskakuje z powrotem do pierwszego.

W drugim przypadku tak nie jest.

 *keman wrote:*   

> 2) Dlaczego przy niektórych okienkach, niemam dekoracji okien - np. kadu zmiana statusu, Firefox pyta sie mnie gdzie zapisać dany plik...
> 
> Co z tym zrobić 
> 
> 

 

```
Style "*" DecorateTransient
```

czy jakoś tak, polukaj za tym w manualu

a do screenshotu, to proszeu bardzo:

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/6841/screenshot2807200511225688820q.png

----------

## univac^

Fvwm aka Gnome  :Smile: 

Skończe roxa to naprowadze na swój.

----------

## keman

@Mysz - 

IMO Twoj screen jest swietny, i mam jedno pytanko, czy ten dolny taskbar dobrze sie sprawuje  :Question: 

Tak jak w KDE, czy Gnome, tzn, jeden click i okna juz sie pokazuje (w configu arsena było to tak ustawione, ze dopiero po podwojnym kliknieciu ono sie pokazaywało)  :Question: 

Czy mogłbyć wrzucić ten config na jakiegoś ftp'a  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mysz

 *keman wrote:*   

> @Mysz - 
> 
> IMO Twoj screen jest swietny, i mam jedno pytanko, czy ten dolny taskbar dobrze sie sprawuje 
> 
> Czy mogłbyć wrzucić ten config na jakiegoś ftp'a 
> ...

 

Sprawuje się świetnie - tak jak chce, poza jedną rzeczą -- mianowicie nie moge dojść, jak sprawić, by te przyciski miały krawędzie; nie żeby to była ogromna wada, ale ładniej by wyglądało  :Twisted Evil: 

konfiga wrzucę za niedługo, muszę go ładnym zrobić  :Wink: 

wieczorkiem powinien być.

----------

## keman

Dzięki za rady, wszystko działa  :Smile: 

Mam teraz jeszcze jeden problem, przy takich ustawieniach 

```

ColormapFocus FollowsFocus

Style * Colorset 1, HilightColorset 2

Style * Font "Shadow= se:xft:Verdana:weight=bold:size=8"

Style * SmartPlacement, WindowShadeSteps 0, ResizeOutLine

Style * DecorateTransient, NoPPosition

Style * IconBox 15 15 1 -1, SloppyFocus, MouseFocusClickRaises

Style * StickyIcon

Style * SmartPlacement, WindowShadeSteps 20, ResizeOpaque

Style * NoIcon, NoIconTitle

Style * BorderWidth 2, HandleWidth 3

```

Wygląda to tak, gdy klikne na okno, wysuwa się ono podnad wszystkie - i to jest ok, jednak denerwuje mnie to, ze gdy najade na to okno kursorem to moge w nim np. pisać.

Chciałbym, zeby działo się to tylko po kliknieciu na zawartosc okna / pasek tytulowy.

Chciałbym zeby wyglądało to tak:

Mam otwarta rozmowe w kadu, i mc.

Zeby pisac w okienku kadu, musze na nie kliknac, i tak samo z mc.

Najechanie kursorem na okno, nic niedaje  :Very Happy: 

Mam nadzieje ze opisałem to dość jasno  :Smile: 

co musze zmienic, by uzyskac taki efekt  :Question: 

Czytam dokumentacje na fvwm.org , ale jakos nie umiem znaleźć tych ustawień focusa  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## univac^

http://img122.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fvwm200507282ak.png

----------

## mysz

keman: s/SloppyFocus/ClickToFocus/

mój konfig jest tutaj: http://mysz.boo.pl/fvwm-mysz.tar.bz2

Jeszcze wiele rzeczy wymaga tam dopracowania - ale w gruncie rzeczy jest okej.  :Wink: 

univac^: ladne. Sam uzywalbym wielkich ikon w Rox'ie, ale irytuje mnie to, ze obrazki nie sa wyrownywane jakos automagicznie, co widać u Ciebie - np. ikonka od Dokument1_.bak  :Twisted Evil:  Brzydko to wyglada. ;P

----------

## univac^

NIedawno zaczelem go robić, tez mi nie zabardzo to sie podoba. Szukam innego podobnego fm. Moze sie wreszcie przyzwyczaje  :Smile: 

----------

## crs

@KEMAN: Widzę, że masz bardzo podstawowe problemy z FVWM. Brak modułu, ilość kliknięć, bindowanie myszy, focus policies. Proszę, przeczytaj sobie artykuł Hoppke o FVWM. Wyjaśni wiele Twoich problemów, a jest przy tym strasznie miły. Szczerze polecam.

http://www.dobremiasto.net/~hoppke/too_much_to_learn/fvwm/index.html

Pozdrawiam i gratuluje zapału. Mnie FVWM troche zaczeło denerwować, gdy zdałem sobie sprawę z tego, że zamiast komputera używać, ciągle go konfiguruję.

----------

## RAIH

Mam taki problem po zainstalowaniu fvwm-crystal(emerge fvwm-crystal) nie moge go odpalic. . .  

po wpisaniu polecenia fvwm-crystal dostaje coś takiego :

[FVWM][main]:<<ERROR>> can`t open display

natomiast jak wloncze startx i wpisaniu fvwm-crystal w xterm pojawai sie pulpit crystala i X-y sie zamykają a na erkanie mam coś takiego : 

(ww) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1)

found could not init font patch element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local, remouving from list 

login: warning , error event recived: 

X error of failed request : BadDrawable (Invalid Pixmap or Windows parametr)

Major opcode of fail request:76 (X_imageText8)

Resource id in failed request : 0x00015

Serial numer of faild request:344

current serial number in output stream:352

waiting for X serwer to shut down 

xterm: fatal IO error 32 (broken pipe) or KILL lClient on X serwer ":0.0"

mogłem coś przeliterować ! ale o co chodzi ? !

a tak przy okazji nie jestem zbyt dobry morze na początek powinienem  wziąć mniej wymagające wm

----------

## keman

Kolejne pytanie :

Chciałbym ustawić sztywne marginesy, tzn. , gdy mam ustawione

```
EWMHBaseStruts 10 10 30 10
```

to działa to tylko gdy zmaksymalizuje okno, a mnie chodzi o to, zeby żadne okno, najechac na, bądź pod pasek...

Wygląda to tak, że odpalam np. terminal, i otwiera sie on tak, ze zasłania pasek (bądź pasek zasłania jego fragment, zaleznie co mam ustalone w style).

Chciałbym uzyskać taki efekt jak w kde, żeby żadne okno nie mogło zasłaniac pasek (badź być przez niego zasłanianym... ) 

Moze by to zrobic przez ustalenie sztywnych maginesow(nie tylko dla zmaksymalizowanych okien) badź inaczej, ale nie mam pojecia jak to zrobić  :Confused: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Wink: 

----------

## crs

Przeglądnij konfigurację FVWM-Crystal. Tam kiedyś było coś takiego zrobione.

----------

## Sahin

Witam

Gdzie można znaleźć jakąś dokumentację do fvwm-crystal, najlepiej po polsku. Taką, żeby zawierała wskazówki, jak edytować menu, jak zmusić ROX, żeby się uruchamiał jako pulpit itp. Patrzyłem na stronie głównej fvwm-crystal, ale tam nic nie ma.

----------

## patpi

 *Sahin wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> Gdzie można znaleźć jakąś dokumentację do fvwm-crystal, najlepiej po polsku. Taką, żeby zawierała wskazówki, jak edytować menu, jak zmusić ROX, żeby się uruchamiał jako pulpit itp. Patrzyłem na stronie głównej fvwm-crystal, ale tam nic nie ma.

 

no wlasnie, przydalaby sie *jakakolwiek* dokumentacja. Gdzie dodac wpisy odnosnie menu programow jezeli fvwm-crystal nie wykryl wszystkich. Gdzie (na jaki adres) wysylac prosby o dodanie w/w programow do bazy danych. Chocby inforamacja o tym ze do "/usr/share/doc/fvwm-crystal/" warto zajrzec.

Bo poki co to ja --zaczalem uzywac fvwm-crystal 4 dni temu -- szukam informacji w dwoch miejscach

1) http://fvwm.lair.be/

2) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-395704-start-50.html?sid=50cbbffb5b852a261ae646121cf4afee

ale nie wszyskie osoby ktore sproboja fvwm-crystala znajda ten 2gi watek na gentoo forum. Przydalalaby sie jakas dokumentacja (albo WIKI!)

----------

## keman

Osobiście nie za bardzo podoba mi sie crystal, ale myśle ze użytkownik n3rd mógłby podać Wam namiary na twórce crystala (co za wdzięczna nazwa  :Smile:  ).

Ja jednak, po za kilkoma dorbnymi szczegółami które własnie ustawiam, wciąz nie wiem czy da się jakoś ustawić sztywne marginesy w fvwm ? 

Chodzi mi o coś takiego jak w kde - np. na taskbar, nie moge najechać żadnym oknem - mamy taka granice, której żadne okno nie przekroczy....

Gdyby ktoś (arsen?) wiedział co z tym zrobić, było by bardzo miło  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## n3rd

 *keman wrote:*   

> Osobiście nie za bardzo podoba mi sie crystal, ale myśle ze użytkownik n3rd mógłby podać Wam namiary na twórce crystala (co za wdzięczna nazwa  ).

 

Bardzo proszę  :Wink:  Klikacie na diament i wyskakuje Wam menu - wybieracie opcję "About" i będzie tam adres do Macieja. Inna opcja to google  :Wink:  wpisujecie tam "fvwm-crystal" i pewnie jeden z pierwszych linków zaprowadzi Was na stronę http://fvwm-crystal.berlios.de/, gdzie w zakładce "CONTACT" poznacie namiary Macieja  :Wink: 

Crytal ma pewną "wadę", jest robiony tak aby wszystko robione było automatycznie... czyli jeżeli doinstalujemy ten czy inny program, to crystal sam doda go do odpowiedniego menu itd. Te robienie wszystkiego "w locie" z czasem staje się swego rodzaju ograniczeniem i w pewnym stopniu "utratą kontroli" nad fvwm - oczywiście zawsze możemy przenieść konfigi do ~/.fvwm i pozmieniać co nam się nie podoba... ale fakt faktem, że crystal wprowadza pewne ograniczenia. Maciej powiedział mi jakiś czas temu, że fvwm daje wolność a crystal tą wolność ogranicza.

Jednocześnie crystal dzięki tak napisanycm konfigom, uwalnia nas trochę z niedogodności z konfiguracji fvwm'a, a dzięki organizacji tych konfigów daje zupełnie inne możliwości niż "tradycyjne zorganizowane" konfigi na których pewnie bazujecie (np. konfigi arsena)  :Wink: 

Crystal jest bardzo dobry dla osób zaczynających zabawę z fvwm... ale tu winy trzeba się doszukiwać głównie w domyślnym konfigu, który jest dostarczany z fvwm... jak to napisał hoppke: "Domyślne ustawienia: nie stwierdzono. No dobra, są, ale nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach się na nie nie zgodzi" - a pierwsze wrażenie też chyba się liczy w popularyzacji WM  :Wink: 

Osobiście jestem dość świadomy wad crystala, podobnie jak "tradycyjnie zorganizowanych" konfigów fvwm i myślę, że z czasem pewnie wybiorę swoją własną drogę w konfiguracji fvwm'a. Mam już na to kilka pomysłów  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielkaLast edited by n3rd on Sun Oct 30, 2005 1:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## n3rd

 *RAIH wrote:*   

> Mam taki problem po zainstalowaniu fvwm-crystal(emerge fvwm-crystal) nie moge go odpalic. . .  
> 
> po wpisaniu polecenia fvwm-crystal dostaje coś takiego :

 

Twój ~/.xinitrc powinien wyglądać tak:

```
exec fvwm-crystal
```

W /usr/share/fvwm-crystal/addons/ masz przykładowe konfigi, które moga Ci się przydać  :Wink: 

Małą dokumentację crystala znajdziesz w /usr/share/doc/fvwm-crystal/

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## ffurbo

Po wyborze programu z WindowList okienko tego programu staje sie aktywne, przesuwa na wierzch a kursor ustawia sie w lewym gornym rogu tego okienka. 

Chcialbym zeby kursor pozostal tam gdzie go zostawilem. Da sie to jakos ustawic ? W manualu nic nie znalazlem na ten temat.

Druga sprawa to przestawienie focusa przy zmianie biurka lub strony. Chcialbym zeby zostal ustawiony np. na dowolne okno  z danej warstwy lezace na tym biurku. (albo dowolne okno z dowolnej warstwy rozne od gkrellm, FvwmButtons itp). 

Zamotalem troche, mam nadzieje ze wiecie o co mi chodzi  :Smile: 

----------

## Drwisz

Fvwm-crystall: Dla Gentooo należało by poprawić wpisy dla niektórych programów inaczej nie pojawią się w skrótach na pasku zadań. Zauważyłem np:   

```
 jest realplayer powinno być realplay 
```

----------

## univac^

http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7118/fvwm200511187yt.png

----------

## keman

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7118/fvwm200511187yt.png

 

Ten pasek po prawej stronie, jest poprostu rewelacyjny, jeśli możesz, rzuc jego configiem (chodzi mi zwłaszcza o to "system info" - czym je zrobiłeś?)  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## n3rd

 *keman wrote:*   

>  *univac^ wrote:*   http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7118/fvwm200511187yt.png 
> 
> Ten pasek po prawej stronie, jest poprostu rewelacyjny, jeśli możesz, rzuc jego configiem (chodzi mi zwłaszcza o to "system info" - czym je zrobiłeś?) 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, waluigi

 

To mi wygląda na połączenie conky z fvwm! Rewelacja  :Wink:  Bardzo sprytnie pomyślane   :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

Masz tam jeszcze trochę wolnego miejsca - możesz dodać do conky np. sprawdzanie poczty itp.

Lub coś takiego (znalazłem to na stronie domowej conky):

```
${color yellow}Last sync: ${color red}${execi 300 /usr/local/bin/lastsync.pl}
```

gdzie lastsync.pl wygląda tak:

```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use Date::Manip;

$date = `grep "Sync completed" /var/log/emerge.log | tail -n1 | cut -c-10`;

$date = &DateCalc("Jan 1, 1970  00:00:00 GMT",$date);

$date = UnixDate("$date","%A %H:%M");

print "$date";

```

Last edited by n3rd on Sat Nov 19, 2005 5:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

a co mi tam, też zarzuce 2 shootami  :Smile: 

http://schron.pl/~arsen/screens/fvwm/fvwm20051113.png

http://schron.pl/~arsen/screens/fvwm/fvwm20051117.png

----------

## n3rd

 *arsen wrote:*   

> a co mi tam, też zarzuce 2 shootami 

 

Arsenie, Twoje konfigi powalają estetyką! Fajnie jak byś rozbił configi na wiele plików i dodał trochę funkcji. Najbardziej brakowało mi  u Ciebie np. opcji fullscreena:

```
#### Fullscreen

DestroyFunc Fullscreen

AddToFunc Fullscreen

+ I Fullscreen-Stop

+ I Current (!Maximizable) Break

+ I TestRc (False) Fullscreen-Start

DestroyFunc Fullscreen-Start

AddToFunc Fullscreen-Start

+ I Current (State 0) Break

+ I SetEnv OldX-$[w.id] $[w.x]

+ I SetEnv OldY-$[w.id] $[w.y]

+ I SetEnv OldWidth-$[w.id] $[cw.width]

+ I SetEnv OldHeight-$[w.id] $[cw.height]

+ I Move 0p 0p

+ I Resize 100 100 frame

#+ I Layer 0 5

+ I WindowStyle NoTitle, !Borders, StaysOnTop, !Iconifiable, !Maximizable

+ I State 0 true

DestroyFunc Fullscreen-Stop

AddToFunc Fullscreen-Stop

#+ I Current (!State 0) Break

+ I DestroyWindowStyle

+ I State 0 false

#+ I Layer 0 4

+ I PipeRead "echo ResizeMove \\$\\[OldWidth-$[w.id]\\]p \\$\\[OldHeight-$[w.id]\\]p \\$\\[OldX-$[w.id]\\]p \\$\\[OldY-$[w.id]\\]p"

+ I UnSetEnv OldX-$[w.id]

+ I UnSetEnv OldY-$[w.id]

+ I UnSetEnv OldWidth-$[w.id]

+ I UnSetEnv OldHeight-$[w.id]

### I klawiszologia

Key     WYBRANY_KLAWISZ           A       M       Fullscreen

```

Takich funkcji można by dodać więcej - ta jest napisane przez harnira i pochodzi z crystala. Crystal to prawdziwa kopalnia przykładów do zastosowania  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel

A tak z ciekawości.. Skąd ściągasz te ikony?

----------

## arsen

rozbicie na poszczególne pliki.... jak będe miał chęci to zrobie to jutro, poprostu dopiero teraz zaczynam widzieć korzyści z tego typu rozwiązania..... co do dodatkowych funkcji.... nie dodaje funkcji które mi nie są potrzebne  :Smile: , akurat konfiguracje robię pod siebie i dla siebie  :Smile: , nigdy nie napisałem chyba nic tylko dla kogoś  :Smile:  (mimo że konfiguracje można moją zassać jest to tylko wymuszone przez urzytkowników którzy zasypywali mnie mailami iitd. wystawione dla świętego spokoju  :Smile: ), harnir robi kawał dobrej roboty, on to robi dla mas i jego konfiguracje polecam dla ludzi.

----------

## n3rd

 *arsen wrote:*   

> rozbicie na poszczególne pliki.... jak będe miał chęci to zrobie to jutro, poprostu dopiero teraz zaczynam widzieć korzyści z tego typu rozwiązania.....

 To daje zupełnie nowe możliwości. Takie rozbicie na wiele plików +opcje zmiany receptur, pozwalają na stworzenie profili, np. profil do grafiki, profil audio-video, profil do programowania i profil biurowy. I tak np. profil do grafiki wspierał by tylko programy graficzne itd. Profile można by bardzo łatwo zmieniać (coś w stylu Alt+Tab dla okien). Takie moje rozmyślania... i pomysły  na przyszłość  :Smile: 

 *arsen wrote:*   

> co do dodatkowych funkcji.... nie dodaje funkcji które mi nie są potrzebne , akurat konfiguracje robię pod siebie i dla siebie 

 To logiczne  :Wink:  Ale ta funkcja fullscreena jest bardzo przydatna. Z tego, co wiem, lubisz bawić się audio - aż przyjemnie się pracuje w ardourze w trybie fullscreen   :Very Happy: . 

 *arsen wrote:*   

> harnir robi kawał dobrej roboty, on to robi dla mas i jego konfiguracje polecam dla ludzi.

 Tak. Bardzo się z tym zgadzam. Organizacja jego konfigów jest wzorowa  :Wink:  Jednak coś za coś. Robienie crystala dla mas, okupione jest tym, że crystal robi wiele rzeczy automatycznie (jak to harnir mawia: "w locie"). Wadą takiego rozwiązania jest to, że bardzo tracisz kontrolę nad konfiguracją - ludzie pogubili się wraz z wejściem wersji 3.X. Można co prawda stworzyć własną organizację menu, ale robi się to bardzo nietypowo. I druga "wada" crystala - estetyka receptur. Szkoda, że nie współpracujecie ze sobą!   :Cool: 

Crystal jest bardzo dla ludzi, którzy nie czują silnej potrzeby grzebania w konfigach i chcą mieć wszystko na gotowe.

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

